# Not being charged for DirecTv Cinema on demand



## dfudd (Dec 21, 2003)

1080p on demand movies show on my TV channel guide (between channels 124 & 125) . When I select one of the movies, I am given the option to “Press select” to “watch now”. After pressing select, the movie starts with the options: “do you want to watch movie now $5.99 ?”, “Yes, confirm“, or “No, cancel”. In May, I watched two complete movies by selecting the “yes” option, using my remote. I have yet to be charged for the movies and they have not been on my monthly bills.

I am not connected to a land-line in any way - only connected via satellite - so, it’s my understanding, I should be unable to order “on demand” movies using a remote.

Is there a DirecTv glitch of some sort that allows free viewing of on demand movies?? On the one hand, I don’t want something for nothing, but on the other hand, if there is a loophole in their system which allows me to watch movies for free, then that is not my fault and it needs to be fixed.

Thoughts, please.


----------



## MarkG21 (Jan 4, 2010)

A few years back, I ordered a few movies from my receiver and wasn't charged. When I upgraded and sent the receiver back, I was then charged. 

Look in your purchases menu on your receiver. If the movies show up, you'll eventually get billed for them.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

MarkG21 said:


> A few years back, I ordered a few movies from my receiver and wasn't charged. When I upgraded and sent the receiver back, I was then charged.
> 
> Look in your purchases menu on your receiver. If the movies show up, you'll eventually get billed for them.


Your situation was you probably did not have a phone line hooked up and the orders were never sent back to D*. After you upgraded and the receiver was sent back, the information was retrieved from the access card (where ppv orders are saved)

As for not being charged for "On Demand" stuff thats different. Unless you mean the 1080P CINE movies. Those are PPV and work the same, sent back over the phone line.

On demand comes through over the internet which can send order information back.

So to make it short. If you have on demand (streaming shows) then it should send the info back. If you don't have on demand and don't have a phone line hooked up, you won't be charged till either a) you hook a phone line up b) you return the receiver


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Purchases are reported over telephone lines or your network connection to the internet.

If you have neither hooked up it is the reason you aren't being billed.

Two things:

1. Sooner or later you will be billed, perhaps not til you turn the box in.
2. Your box will only let you buy so many before it cuts you off.


----------



## dfudd (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks for the info.
I am not connected by either phone line or internet.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

dfudd said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I am not connected by either phone line or internet.


Then at some point the box WILL stop further PPV and not let you order any more PPV until it can clear out the purchases. Not sure what the limit is but there is a small leeway that the box will continue to allow PPV until it hits that limit while being unable to call home.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

goober22 said:


> Then at some point the box WILL stop further PPV and not let you order any more PPV until it can clear out the purchases. Not sure what the limit is but there is a small leeway that the box will continue to allow PPV until it hits that limit while being unable to call home.


It is supposed to be 30 days after activation however, it is really when the receiver attempts to make a call home and doesn't get out. This could be 1-60 days.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

dfudd said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I am not connected by either phone line or internet.


After the receiver stops allowing PPV through the remote you will have to order over the phone for a fee or on the DTV website for free.


----------

